# Zip-line Ghost



## oogieboogie412 (Apr 27, 2012)

Has anyone ever built a ghost that flies through the air on a zip line? I think this is a cool idea but I have no clue how to make one.


----------



## kimcfadd (Oct 6, 2010)

oogieboogie412,

You may want to do a search on Axworthy ghost. This may work for you.

Happy Haunting!


----------



## oogieboogie412 (Apr 27, 2012)

THATS EXACTLY WHAT I WAS LOOKING FOR. thanks so much!


----------



## kimcfadd (Oct 6, 2010)

Happy to help!


----------



## bert1913 (Dec 7, 2010)

I did one 2 years ago. I ran regular bailing wire from a upstairs bedroom to a tree in my front yard. I screwed an eyebolt into the window frame and attached a small turnbuckle to it. I used this pulley: http://www.amazon.com/Ben-Mor-Cable...f=sr_1_11?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1338423490&sr=1-11
I attached my ghost to the pulley and used a large fishing pole to control the prop. I'm sure you can use some type of motor to control it.
you also have to add extra weight to your prop so that gravity can do it's thing.


----------

